# catching edge on flat rail? easy



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Just keep it flat and you're good to go. You won't catch unless you freak out... even then it's hard to do. Any well built box or rail is made smooth so you don't catch. Just jump into it with some confidence and that thought will go away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

If you are really concerned about catching your edge on boxes and rails, have your local shoppe put a park tune on your board. This usually entails a base bevel of a few degrees to keep the edges of the rail/box when flat footed. Also back off all the forward lean on your binders to help make it easier to ride a flat board which is key when riding boxes/rails. Its tough in the beginning to ride flat footed when you have been schooled to edge the board most of the time, but this will come easily after you have 50/50ed a box or two.

IMO detune the contact points and bevel between the feet. or some combination thereof.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

i say try doing the rails without detuning your edges first, because if you detune your edges first, you will never be able to change your decision, and may have regrets.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

just because you detune doesnt mean your edges are gone forever, it doesnt have to atleast..i just file mine down a little bit and sharpen em back up when i want em..


----------

